# Balfa BB7



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

Have a chance to get a 2003 Balfa bb7 with 03 shivers for a good price. How many have riden this bike can give good info? They seem like nice bikes from what i have seen but how do they last and things like that? Thanks for all the help


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i own 2 balfas (not a bb7, sorry)

i have only had great experiences with them, they are solid well built bikes. and they are not technically out of business; www.balfa.co.uk bought all the overstock when balfa packed her in and they have most parts for all the models of bikes! (rearends, pulleys etc.)

i have never heard a bad thing about the bb7, i have ridden a few around and they are solid at the very least....they are also very popular DH bikes around these parts...


----------



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

haha please no nude women in this thread!


----------



## bg. (Jan 28, 2004)

bikemansam said:


> Have a chance to get a 2003 Balfa bb7 with 03 shivers for a good price. How many have riden this bike can give good info? They seem like nice bikes from what i have seen but how do they last and things like that? Thanks for all the help


Yeah I had the exact same setup, team white even.

Good bike, solid and fast. The Shiver fork was smooth, and worked well with the bike, it kept the front from being too tall. The frame held up for 2 years of use with no problems.

Oh, and the floating brake will always rub a bit, live with it.

I sold it and bought a Demo 8 when Balfa left Canada. With Specialized there's way more local support.


----------



## sreiman (Jan 6, 2005)

ive ridden one a few times. same year, differennt set up. felt like a great DH bike, sorta hard to peal around though. great overall ride


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

The bb7 is a great ride - as long as you're heading down...


----------



## leddder (Oct 24, 2004)

Reptile said:


> The bb7 is a great ride - as long as you're heading down...


OOOO Balfa BB7 with a dorado, so classic


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Reptile said:


> The bb7 is a great ride - as long as you're heading down...


What year is that? 03? Looks like a darker grey than my 04. I like it!


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Cool shot Reptile, where is that taken? Also, is that a Regular BB7? How tall are you?


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

its a great race/dh/shuttle bike

the cromoly rear ends are super stiff i was actually looking to buy one but couldnt find one in my price range in my area. the key for balfas is setting up the chain guide well, once you do that you'll have no problems


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

erol/frost said:


> Cool shot Reptile, where is that taken? Also, is that a Regular BB7? How tall are you?


The frame is a gray "03 long. I am 6 ft tall. The photo is of a small drop on Andy's Trail in Grand Junction, CO.

I'm not that interested in selling it, but would for the right price. PM me if seriously interested.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

ive heard great things about em. theres a guy who rides one up at diablo who never stopped talking about it. he ran it with a dorado I believe. If its priced well id do it


----------



## bikemansam (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok so i would be using this bike for sort of an all around bike. Im planning on doing a bunch of dh races next summer but as you all know its not always dh. Would this bike still be able to do some light climbing in between the hardcore dh. I guess the main thing is would it work not just for dh but some freeride and trail ridign thrown in?


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

bikemansam said:


> Ok so i would be using this bike for sort of an all around bike. Would this bike still be able to do some light climbing in between the hardcore dh. I guess the main thing is would it work not just for dh but some freeride and trail ridign thrown in?


No. You will not be pedalling this rig uphill - at least not with a smile on your face.

The bb7 is great for downhill or downhill/freeride. As a heavy duty cross country bike or all purpose freeride bike, it would suck.


----------



## bigbird (Nov 18, 2004)

I rode the same bike for a season, strickly doing DH. it rails corners and floats over just about everything. it sits nice and low. I ran a boxxer up front. the only reason I sold it was that I got sponsored; otherwise I would have kept it. too bad they are not making them anymore. anyway, as for the pedaling, I wouldn't recommend it for too long of a time, especially up hill. as for everything else, it rocks. if the price is good get it. btw, is a guy from CA selling it? good luck


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

They are very nice bikes. Congrats on getting one and for future note- you got a Shiver, not Shivers.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bikemansam said:


> Have a chance to get a 2003 Balfa bb7 with 03 shivers for a good price. How many have riden this bike can give good info? They seem like nice bikes from what i have seen but how do they last and things like that? Thanks for all the help


sheesh...you get Shivers instead of one SHIVER....wow how many Shivers come with the bike...this deal is getting interesting...oh do me a favor a capitalize the word Shivers in your post...you are hurting my feelings


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sheesh...you get Shivers instead of one SHIVER....wow how many Shivers come with the bike...this deal is getting interesting...oh do me a favor a capitalize the word Shivers in your post...you are hurting my feelings


dont you get it, the bike takes a fork in the front and the back, turns with both wheels...

where have you been


----------



## MknzBikR (Nov 25, 2005)

I dont know wtf you pussies are talking about  , BB7's pedal very nicely for a DH rig. I've ran them on NS with a considerable ammount of pedaling involed, sure its no FSR Enduro or anything but I've found they pedal nicer than a most DH bikes, Stab, Demo 8, Wilson ect. The setup was an '03 BB7 w/ an '03 Slider up front up till this year when it was swapped out for a new Monster T and it still pedals quite good, especially for the weight. As you can imagine a BB7 with a Monster aint gonna be the lightest bike around by a long shot, it weighs in at about 55lbs. 
My advice to you, buy it. With that Shiver up front you should be able to run over a group of people or possibly a small import car and not even notice it  .


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

leddder said:


> OOOO Balfa BB7 with a dorado, so classic


oh so true, so very true


----------



## skatetokil (Apr 27, 2004)

there's a guy who posts in the socal forum on ridemonkey who has the same setup. goes by lovebunny. drop him a line perhaps.


----------



## lovebunny (Jan 24, 2005)

well i was mentioned i guess i should post. ok the bb7 shiver combo is awesome. it gives it a nice rake and a decent wheelbase. it handles great at high speeds. ive used this combo for about at year now and think that its great. ive found that with wider bars it will handle better because this bike is very stable so wide bars make it so you dont have to work as much. i run a romic on mine and i find that that works alot better for me than a 5th element. i also run almost 40% sag on it so its great in rock sections. heres some pics of the bike and of me riding it.


----------

